# Advice visiting Merida Spain



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Last year we drove past Merida & later found out it has some Roman remains worth seeing (oops!). In a couple of weeks we're back to Spain & would like to see Merida this time. We'll be stopping at Caceres & then hope to stop in Merida.

Does anyone know if there is suitable parking in the town (for a 6.5m van) or if there is transport from the nearby campsite?

An alternative idea we're thinking about is getting a train from Caceres to Merida. Has anyone done that? 

Any advice on this from all you Spain experts would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Bengal


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There used to be an Aire in town but think it is now a pay carpark,well that's what I found when I went looking for it.It is really handy for all the sites,Calle Cabo Verde.Have stayed at the campsite outside town a couple of times but not sure if there is a bus into town,we used our m/bike.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I went there a few years ago and had no problem with parking in a 6.5 metre van, can't remember where it was exactly which is not a lot of help but it wasn't an issue.

Whilst there go and have a wander round Italica, it is impressive. Hadrian, of wall fame, was born there.

Mike


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Bengal
Went there a couple of years ago and paked my swift kontiki in a public car park near the Roman ruins and spent a few hours there without any problems.

A place worthwhile visiting. El divo gave a magnificent concert there.

I am sure that you can get some sort of transport from the campsite to the ruins which is in the town.

Caceres is also worth visiting and I am sure trains and buses go to Merida

Enjoy it

Joe


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi
There is a pay car park there which can also be used as a night stopover, marked as an aire in some books. We were there last summer. The car park is attended and was also used as a police compound for lost/stolen vehicles. It charged by the hour, quite an expensive car park I seem to remember.

Used it when we toured round the town, great Roman remains and well worth seeing. Didn't fancy staying on the car park overnight, overlooked by nearby flats and had quite a slope to it, plus the "dodgy?" police vehicles, so found a campsite a little out of town. Think it was called Camping Merida and was about 5 miles out. Remember we had to pay by cash as they had no card machine. Campsite was fine though.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We were there in October, last year.

We stayed at the Aire in the Vicariousbooks All the Aires in Spain and Portugal.N38dgrees 55.19mins W 6 degrees 20.232mins.

It is a secure car park. I think we paid €8 per night. There are barriers to get in and out. You can walk in to Merida from there and see all the sites. Certainly it is well worth a visit. As well as the Roman remains there is a museum with incredible mosaics.

We found we needed a day and a half to see everything.

As Dave had problems with his hip and couldn't walk far, we took the sightseeing little train through the streets so didn't have to walk too far.

Val


----------



## Straital (Oct 22, 2010)

*Parking in Merida*


Been to Merida this week and can confirm that a pay car park for coaches, minibuses and motorhomes is available on Calle Cabo Verde. No overnight stays as the attendant will remind you. It is convenient for Merida's Roman remains which are well worth a visit and us oldies can get in all of them for just €6. The pay on exit car park cost us €5 for a little over 4 hours and can be paid by cash or card.


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

In the end we decided to stay in caceres & got the train to Merida (about 22 euro total return for two people, not too bad for an hour's journey each way). The train left about 8.15 am & return was about 3pm, which gave us enough time to visit. There are only a few trains each day. The station in Merida is an easy walk to the tourist spots.


----------

